# Uber Didi Ola alerts in the middle of the night



## chiefster1953 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have an Iphone and recently have been getting useless notifications from all 3 rideshare companies waking me up in the middle of the night - so annoying. I have searched everywhere but I can't seem to find a simple solution to disable this. Does anyone know how to turn these off without impacting on notifications while still using the Driver Apps. I suspect that it is something in Settings -> Notifications for the Driver Apps.

While I'm at it, the alert sound when I get a trip (particularly with Uber) is VERY low. Volume is up high and Bluetooth is disabled. Any trick here?


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

chiefster1953 said:


> I have an Iphone and recently have been getting useless notifications from all 3 rideshare companies waking me up in the middle of the night - so annoying. I have searched everywhere but I can't seem to find a simple solution to disable this. Does anyone know how to turn these off without impacting on notifications while still using the Driver Apps. I suspect that it is something in Settings -> Notifications for the Driver Apps.
> 
> While I'm at it, the alert sound when I get a trip (particularly with Uber) is VERY low. Volume is up high and Bluetooth is disabled. Any trick here?


Stopping notifications within the app does not stop you from getting pings, i went into each app and stopped all notifications


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Is there a little switch on the side of your iPhone, just above the volume rocker? Flick it to red. It silences all notifications.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I put my phone into sleep mode at night, it disables all these useless things that can wait until the morning while allowing people to emergency call me only


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

Switch phone to silent every night before going to bed. It's not hard.


----------

